# Jerk in car when first starting car



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

WestCoastCruze said:


> This only happens around 25 km/h, half way through third gear, and only the first time you start the car and hit that speed.


There's a "thump" at 11-12 Mile/hour that happens the first time you start the car. That's the ABS pump doing a self-test. Are you sure it's not that?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty funny title if you ask me.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol...me too. I was gonna bet someone gave Brian V a ride.


----------



## WestCoastCruze (Mar 24, 2016)

Ya not that kind of jerk haha, I was struggling with what to call this title believe me.

No it's not the ABS noise, I hear that at around 18 km/h and while the car is still in 2nd, once it shifts into third at around 20 km/h, half way through that gear during acceleration on the first time the car starts it causes the car to jerk very abruptly.

This is a 2012 1.4L Auto BTW.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Is the tranny fluid topped off? I could see this causing a problem when cold if the fluid is low.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

When there is a jerk in my car when starting in the morning I usually by him a cup of coffee and tell him to go on his way.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had a few members with this complaint. If I remember correctly they all ended up getting new/rebuilt clutch packs for their transmission. It tends to be 3rd gear that has this issue. However, I'd try a drain/refill of the ATF fluid first - it's possible this has never been done and if so your car is definitely due for this service.


----------



## WestCoastCruze (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi all

As far as I know the tranny fluid should be level, it was checked when I bought it and more recently at my local dealership when they replaced the torque seal I would HOPE they would make sure its full. This problem did exist before they replaced the seal.

The car is a 2012 but only has 28k km on it. Do you think a fluid change is still necessary? I would rather have all these costs covered by the dealer obviously while its under warranty. It has been really hard for me to describe the issue I am having with the transmission. At first I didn't realize it only happened the first time the car reaches that speed and then doesn't happen again. They always want to go for a ride with me but unfortunately for this kind of issue they would almost need to keep it and drive it around a bunch, starting and stopping until they experience what I am on a daily basis.


----------

